# Flooring discount



## floorguy (Jul 22, 2011)

Had a big bathroom remodel job get pushed back , we have some open time for next week or two if anyone wants a great job at a really good price for the next week or so let me know would like to stay busy.we do sheetrock repair , painting inside and outside. All types of flooring repair and replacement.trim and crown moulding as well. Thanks


----------



## floorguy (Jul 22, 2011)

here are some pics of my work.


----------



## Sea Rooster (Oct 3, 2007)

*Kitchen Tile...where did you get it?*

I have then same tile in my kitchen and want to lay it throughout the house. Where did you get it at? I can't seem to find it in Pensacola.


----------



## floorguy (Jul 22, 2011)

Sea Rooster said:


> I have then same tile in my kitchen and want to lay it throughout the house. Where did you get it at? I can't seem to find it in Pensacola.


 Which one these pics are a few years old hard to find tile sometimes tile companys only keep the line of tile only so long then very hard to find check floor city if you have a sample it may help.


----------



## floorguy (Jul 22, 2011)

looking for more work to keep busy can save you some money on materials looked at a job this morning customer wants to use bath fitters, just dont get how these guys can cover and not replace and charge so much.


----------

